# Cairo attacco:"VAR? Se guardiamo il Milan ieri...".



## admin (14 Aprile 2019)

Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2019)

Tso

Evidentemente il Milan perennemente sfavorito in ogni singolo episodio faceva gola a molti


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma stai zitto maledetto


----------



## Naruto98 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Ormai la corsa Champions è stata messa sulla caciara. Si punta sul vittimismo per condizionare gli arbitraggi. Vale tutto, prepararsi innanzitutto alla squalifica di Bakayoko e Kessie ed un inevitabile condizionamento dell'arbitro il Parma-Milan.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma perchè attacca noi?! Nella corsa champions a livello di episodi è palese spingano la Roma.. MA attacca noi.. che tra roma/samp/juve siamo stati massacrati


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ormai la corsa Champions è stata messa sulla caciara. Si punta sul vittimismo per condizionare gli arbitraggi. Vale tutto, prepararsi innanzitutto alla squalifica di Bakayoko e Kessie ed un inevitabile condizionamento dell'arbitro il Parma-Milan.



Ma quale squalifica che non ci sono assolutamente le basi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Aprile 2019)

Adesso spiegatemi ieri cosa c'è stato di sospetto nella nostra partita. 

Tutte le azioni "clou" sono state risolte correttamente, PER UNA VOLTA.


----------



## bmb (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Facciamo schifo da 8 anni eppure siamo più temuti dei gobbi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Aprile 2019)

Riceviamo il terzo rigore, TERZO (e SACROSANTO), stagionale e tutta la feccia d'Italia esce allo scoperto a piangere.

Dove caspita erano questi quando non ci davano i rigori contro la Juve, la Roma etc?

E' ora che la societa' si faccia sentire


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Aprile 2019)

A parte che è da mani nei capelli ciò che dice a distanza di una settimana dai fatti di Torino

Ma pure se fosse.. meglio un Torino in Champions con una squadra patetica e un presidente che pensa solo a intascare o il ritorno del Milan?


----------



## edoardo (14 Aprile 2019)

Cairo è sempre quello che voleva 100(cento) ml per Belotti......il metro di giudizio è rimasto sempre quello.


----------



## ventu84090 (14 Aprile 2019)

Alla fine fanno passare una vittoria normale con rigore netto come una partita in cui siamo stati aiutati..ieri sera Tare che non sapeva manco quello che diceva..ed oggi Cairo che secondo me manco ha visto la partita..ma perché tutti stanno a guardare noi? Perché diamo fastidio a tutti?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Anche queste sono dichiarazioni da censura.

Si lamenta del VAR dopo una partita dove é stato convalidato un gol regolarissimo al Cagliari (giustamente) e sono stati espulsi due Cagliaritani (giustamente). Per Zaza poi non é la prima volta che si dimostra pesce.

Allora per cosa sollevare tutto sto casino? É ovvio, la speranza in arbitraggi piu "sensibile". Ormai in Italia va troppo di moda e noi abbiamo fatto i signori per troppe partite.
La Lazio grida al complotto dopo ogni partita.


----------



## Denny14 (14 Aprile 2019)

Non vedo l'ora che la nostra società esca dal pantano per poter investire e comprare i giocatori che ci potranno permettere di andare ad annientare sul campo le squadre di questi chiacchieroni che godono nel vederci così in difficoltà. Voglio umiliarli sul campo e non sentirli mai piu


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2019)

Denny14 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che la nostra società esca dal pantano per poter investire e comprare i giocatori che ci potranno permettere di andare ad annientare sul campo le squadre di questi chiacchieroni che godono nel vederci così in difficoltà. Voglio umiliarli sul campo e non sentirli mai piu



La penso uguale.
Berlusconi diceva piu forti del invidia... Ecco, e proprio quello che ci serve.
Giocatori talmente forti che neppure con una VAR pilotata riescano a fermarci sti maledetti !


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2019)

Denny14 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che la nostra società esca dal pantano per poter investire e comprare i giocatori che ci potranno permettere di andare ad annientare sul campo le squadre di questi chiacchieroni che godono nel vederci così in difficoltà. Voglio umiliarli sul campo e non sentirli mai piu






bmb ha scritto:


> Facciamo schifo da 8 anni eppure siamo più temuti dei gobbi.



Questo è la verità...

Una settimana fa invece Cairo e compagnia tutti zitti e felici.


----------



## James45 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Oh, ma tutti a romperci i marones? E che ca... iro.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



5 rigori mancanti nel girone di ritorno... Siamo proprio favoriti sì... Per una domenica che non potevano nascondere il clamoroso furto che abbiamo subito devono insabbiare tutto inventandosi favori inesistenti


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Illazioni basate sul nulla visto che il milan oggettivamente non e' per nulla aiutato (purtroppo)
La vista dell'europa gioca brutti scherzi a cairo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Adesso si permette di parlare persino un figurante come Cairo: per una giornata in cui viene dato quello che ci spetta di diritto, sembra che poteri oscuri ci vogliano in Champions: assurdo e fuori da ogni logica.


----------



## Denny14 (14 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> La penso uguale.
> Berlusconi diceva piu forti del invidia... Ecco, e proprio quello che ci serve.
> Giocatori talmente forti che neppure con una VAR pilotata riescano a fermarci sti maledetti !



Si infatti. Una squadra che umili gli avversari con risultati schiaccianti. Più forte di ogni decisione avversa!


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Ormai riceviamo attacchi pure da Pino il salumiere per una partita finalmente arbitrata correttamente dopo millemila furti. Quando torneremo sarà più bello vedere sta feccia rodersi il fegato e fare indigestione di gaviscon


----------



## Lambro (14 Aprile 2019)

Sinceramente sono rimasto senza parole.
La pratica del negare tutto/accusare chiunque/sono vittima di tutto è adottata dai politici solitamente, ma anche nel calcio vedo che abbiamo dei bei esponenti.
Ma vi rendete conto che questi sono poi i tizi che mandano avanti aziende, conoscono politici, etc etc..
Dovrebbero essere l'eccellenza nazionale mentre sono dei caproni da bar.


----------



## Naruto98 (14 Aprile 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale squalifica che non ci sono assolutamente le basi.



Vedremo, io me lo auguro.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".


E niente, il Milan non può vincere una partita grazie ad un rigore meritato, il Milan deve sempre giocare bene e fare gol su azione. Cairo altro indegno che vivacchia sulle noccioline che lasciano i gobbi e che fanno comodo, cui rode ancora il cul.. per aver perso i nostri soldi per Belotti.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Prego???
Ma se nemmeno sette giorni fa ci hanno derubato.
Ma dove vuol andare questo con zaza e quei 4 scappati di casa di giocatori che ha??
Davvero voleva andar in champions con baselli?
Ma pensa un pò...


----------



## IlMusagete (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Insinuazioni basate sul nulla, ora anche le pulci hanno la tosse..il Torino davvero pensava di arrivare in Champions con Zaza Baselli Ansaldi e Moretti? 

Sparisci e torna a rosicchiare betulle pensando ai 100 milioni di Belotti.


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se *guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra*".


E se guardi il Milan come è stato trattato PRIMA DI IERI, te ne fai un'altra ancora, fenomeno...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

e la società milan sempre muta.................


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Aprile 2019)

Cairo e gentaglia simile si permettono di parlare in questo modo perchè siamo noi che glielo lasciamo fare col buonismo disgustoso, di questo passo arriveremo a chiedere scusa pure per scendere in campo.


----------



## Prealpi (14 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo credo che un Milan in Champions dia fastidio a molti, ho paura che assisteremo ad un fuoco incrociato da più parti per favorire la squadra della città eterna


----------



## davidelynch (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Dovessimo mai tornare ai nostri livelli sai quanti suicidi di massa


----------



## Kayl (14 Aprile 2019)

È ancora arrabbiato perché non gli abbiamo comprato Belotti, fallito.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Aprile 2019)

A noi piace farci prendere in giro, per cui fa benissimo Cairo.


----------



## Zenos (14 Aprile 2019)

Che goduria sarebbe entrare in CL solo per vedere i fegati spappolati di questi maiali


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2019)

Pure Cairo ci tocca sentire.


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Aprile 2019)

1) ma che partita ha visto oggi? 2 espulsioni per il Cagliari oh, sacrosante, ma pur sempre due espulsioni. Sul gol dei sardi ha poco da lamentarsi: sull'offside col VAR non c'è da discutere.

2) ma che partita ha visto ieri? Arbitraggio (finalmente) con poche sbavature in una nostra partita.

3) perchè non apre la bocca quando i gobbi vincono grazie a furti in continuazione, ma solo con noi si svegliano?

4) è evidente che nessuno ci vuole in Champions, perchè una volta entrati costruiremo una squadra che punterà fisso almeno al secondo posto, quindi sottrarremo un posto alle altre.

5) ma questo è convinto di andare in Champions con sta squadra di scappati di casa e con sto allenatore mediocre?

6) per una volta possiamo dirlo: che bello il rumore dei fegati che sfrigolano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Fanfarone, classico personaggio italiano che avrebbe un senso solo con il sedere appoggiato su una sedia del Parlamento. Mi stupisce che in questi anni non sia stato mai chiamato dai suoi amiconi Renzi e Berlusconi.


----------



## Doc55 (14 Aprile 2019)

È bastata una sola partita in cui non siamo stati penalizzati per dar fiato a questo trombone stonato.Mi auguro che la società reagisca! È ormai chiaro che si cerca la rissa e che la partita champions va giocata su più fronti e da tutte le componenti!


----------



## Victorss (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Ignorante. Informati.


----------



## Route66 (14 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, attacca dopo gli episodi di oggi:"Al Var ormai ci vanno soltanto per penalizzare noi purtroppo. L’Europa? Non penso che vogliano fare andare il Milan, ma certo che se guardi il Milan ieri una domanda te la fai, se vedi oggi te ne fai un’altra".



Urbano Cairo?!
Eh niente......fa già ridere così!


----------

